# Matt Hardy about Edge's retirement



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

_matthardybrand : Heard Adam is retiring because of physical issues that won't allow him to safely continue wrestling. He'll be missed, we've certainly had our fair share of issues.. Both good and bad. But I tip my hat to Edge who is one of the greatest I've ever been in the ring with. 

Adam resides in NC now-sure I'll run into him down the road. Glad that him & I are in a good place. We came in as friends, & went out that way.
_

props to Hardy for finally bury the hatchet


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Respect for Matt Hardy. I dont often say that but very classy of him


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

they buried the hatchet years ago.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Very classy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> they buried the hatchet years ago.




Pretty much. Like 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice to hear this.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Respect to Matt, and to Edge.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Respect

btw I am the devil


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

classy move from a guy who usually comes off as a total asshole


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, they buried the hatchet years ago. Infact, they're such good friends, Matt phoned Edge straight after Edge's promo, however several sources are reporting that this was only because Matt was interested when Edge said he was going to "eat a whole load of ice cream" and asked if he could join him 


JK, Matt isn't that fat anymore. Props to him for showing some class, and props to Edge for the great career he has had


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Matt showing some class, nice.


----------



## victoryrose (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, i thought this was pretty decent as well


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's really nice to see Matt Hardy say positive about Edge on his way out.


----------



## Cherry Cola (Apr 12, 2011)

good for them time heals all wounds they say.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Wow, Matt finally shows some tact. Good for him. Props.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Classy by Matt. Respect to him for that.


----------



## Lacey's-G string (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice to see one of the Hardys actually still has an ounce of humanity, some respect for others and can move on with his life. Much respect to Matt for this.

I heard they had made amends a few years back. And it's great to see this.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

class act


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's classy, Hogan could take some lessons.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They both buried the hatchet.....in Lita :side:.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great to hear from Hardy. Wether godo or bad they have a massive history between them and it would be wrong for him NOT to acknowledge his retirement. 
But it was very decent of him to respond the way he did.


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> They both buried the hatchet.....in Lita :side:.


touche


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Wouldn't expect anything less from him.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice and classy. This is a Matt I respect.

Gotta hand it to him, too. Matt seems pretty happy these days. Guess I'll see him in a light like Angle.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

When I looked at the title of this thread, I was ready for a dochey/disrespectful tweet or something. But I am pleasantly surprised that Matt took the high road and did the classy thing. Good for him.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

finally hardy says something that makes sense.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

If only he'd bury the hatchet with his appetite.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Heck, I thought I'd come into this thread and find negative things being said by Matt about Edge.


Good thing that wasn't so


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is the only time I will *EVER* say this. But...respect to Matt Hardy for showing some class.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

May have had their fair share of issues,but still good friends none the less.~


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

bros before hoes


----------



## Cherry Cola (Apr 12, 2011)

wonder what lita thinks.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

DXfan99 said:


> bros before hoes


let me see..... 












Sorry Matt you lose 8*D


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought I would come to this thread seeing Matt bash Edge, like another fellow TNA star *cough* Hogan*cough*, but I was pleasantly surprised with what he had to say. I'm sure they buried the hatchet long ago, I recall seeing pics of them together smiling and looking like the best of friends.


----------



## Goodwrench (Apr 9, 2011)

Classy by Matt, Hogan as usual had to include himself in his tweets about Edge.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations firstly to Edge; Really great career, and I'm glad he's one of the few wrestlers to know when to actually call it a day *cough Undertaker cough*
Also, hats off to Matt for being professional. I sort of feel bad for Matt, he's a man that is wrestling-mad, yet has been outdone by his friends and family, and when it comes time to hang up his boots, can only look back on a decent career, that didn't see him crack the top tier.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Happy to see Hardy was classy about the whole thing


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Respect to Matt.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

Mankycaaant said:


> Congratulations firstly to Edge; Really great career, and I'm glad he's one of the few wrestlers to know when to actually call it a day *cough Undertaker cough*
> Also, hats off to Matt for being professional. I sort of feel bad for Matt, he's a man that is wrestling-mad, yet has been outdone by his friends and family, and when it comes time to hang up his boots, can only look back on a decent career, that didn't see him crack the top tier.


I agree. Matt had, has, all the tools to be a major player, but he just lacked that extra necessary flair to pull all the basic skills that he possessed together. Fundamentally sound in all areas of the game, just didn't have the needed charisma to make it work.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Agent17 said:


> This is the only time I will *EVER* say this. But...respect to Matt Hardy for showing some class.


What if Matt Hardy says when Taker retires: He was a legend and I know we had our differences but we are friends now?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Haven't had much nice to say about Matt's attitude in the last couple years, but this was a quality move on his part. Respect.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good for matt


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

i think matt's heart is in the right place


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet Matt is pissed

If he stuck around SmackDown he could have tried to move into the main event babyface hole that Edge has left.


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I usually shit on Hardy for being an ass, but I give him props for being classy about Edge.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Very classy of Matt, which is something I don't normally expect.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

That's respect right there...


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

ChazThrasher said:


> i think matt's heart is in the right place


I think it always has been, imo his youtube stunts were just him trying to get out of his WWE contract. As a fan of both Matt and Edge, I am very happy to see this

PS: I hope Edge ate a shitload of ice cream last night, he deserves it after all he's put his body through to entertain us.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice of Matt to do that. Glad he buried their hatchet from a long time ago too.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to see that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's nice to see.


----------



## lucklove1101 (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as the "friends in the end" part; With no offense to anyone, I know people are different but "glad they buried the hatchet" and "bros before hoes"???? The first word that comes to my mind is:

Doormat: "a person who offers little resistance to ill-treatment by others"


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

good to read something positive for once.nice of matt and good to read


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice to hear that, very classy.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice thing for Matt to say. I'm glad they became friends again.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank god I read what I read ..I was expecting an ass of a comment but that's good to see!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

props for him being classy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This makes me smile. Good man.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> They both buried the hatchet.....in Lita :side:.


Hehe, to be honest, at the height of the Matt Hardy - Lita - Edge RL heat, i was wondering why the fuck don't they just have a threesome. Get it all out of their system (no pun intended).

Everybody wins. Especially if its live and in the middle of the ring.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Matt generally hasn't been as douchey lately as he was say, before he signed with TNA. All the same, nice to hear Matt showing some respect to Edge.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt Hardy respects Edge, plain and simple. Classy thing to do. Well done.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Class act by Hardy.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

What can I say? Classy act by Matt.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Props to matt for doing the right thing, class act as well.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I criticize Matt for his comments on the internet alot for when he talks out his ass but not now. Nice to see Matt not attention seeking and paying respect to the career of an old friend that he's had issues with.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maybe Matt isn't that pathetic after all :hmm:


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Good to hear this from Hardy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

wow.. Not only Matt is back in good shape.. but hes also decent. I was expecting the opposite.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hogan, take note.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Matt's crazy but has always had passion and respect for the business (something his brother should take note of) and those who he grew up wrestling with. I'm not surprised by this response.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice of him to say that....but he's still a shithead.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice to see, a lot better than what Hogan fucking said...!!!


----------



## Austinfan4life™ (Dec 29, 2004)

Matt Hardy is a tit...


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Respect for Matt Hardy. I dont often say that but very classy of him


Now if only Vince can do the same with half of the people hes worked with than the HOF would be worth something


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice of him to say that but he is still a fucking tool.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice to hear that.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow shocked that Matt said good things about Edge lol


----------



## PurgeTheseDays (Apr 13, 2011)

topper1 said:


> Wow shocked that Matt said good things about Edge lol


this.
I know they buried the hatchet awhile ago, but goddamn, Matt Hardy is such a dumbass sometimes


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow rare to hear that from Hardy.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Matt has always been like this, the IWC just likes to pick on certain people. He's always been a class act.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow didnt expect to hear that when I clicked the thread

Respect to him


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

I came in here ready to call him a bitter loser but that was a nice thing for him to say.  So I guess he isn't a complete psycho like I thought he was, lol.


----------



## Soul On Fire (May 9, 2007)

Nice, Matt has finally stop being a big cry baby about Edge and Lita. Sure it was shocking at the time, but then people just forgot. 

Still good to know they're friends again.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Soul On Fire said:


> Nice, Matt has finally stop being a big cry baby about Edge and Lita. Sure it was shocking at the time, but then people just forgot.
> 
> Still good to know they're friends again.


He still talks shit about Lita but he has been friendly with Edge for awhile.


----------



## OmegahertzV1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr Nice Guy said:


> He still talks shit about Lita but he has been friendly with Edge for awhile.


Actually, he has been on good terms with Lita and Edge for years. Edge and him are good friends again and they had been working together on storyline ideas when Matt was still in the WWE. Heck, Matt got the "Dark Cloud" phrase from Edge. The grapes video was brought up to Lita in an interview, back when nobody knew what Matt was doing, and Lita started talking about how she didn't know what was wrong with Matt, yet Matt went out of his way in his response to not criticize Lita and to say that they are friends and that she just probably shouldn't have said all of that.

Anyway, Matt has always been a class act. This should be no surprise to anyone. Was he supposed to bash Edge for the Lita thing? No. Matt never talks about that storyline. Anyone who actually read Matt's twitter (instead of waiting someone to post only Matt's most attention-seeking trolling posts here and act like they're shoots) would know that. Nice words from Matt. They were better than Edge's RAW and SmackDown! sendoffs imo because you could hear from a genuine, longtime friend of Edge instead of...Rosa Mendes.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

OmegahertzV1 said:


> Anyway, Matt has always been a class act.


I wouldn't call shooting on Cm Punk with his brother Jeff over Youtube a "class act". I wouldn't call being an attention seeking whining bitch in general over the internet a "class act" neither. There is absolutely nothing classy about Matt Hardy in anyway, shape or form.


----------



## OmegahertzV1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Alicks said:


> I wouldn't call shooting on Cm Punk with his brother Jeff over Youtube a "class act". I wouldn't call being an attention seeking whining bitch in general over the internet a "class act" neither. There is absolutely nothing classy about Matt Hardy in anyway, shape or form.


Well, "whining" on the internet is not what I mean when I talk about class. Everyone is entitled to not like that. He calls himself a "self-promoting bastard." If he wants to get attention, even if a lot of people won't like it, then it's working and it is what it is. But what I mean is that he doesn't go out of his way to trash people for no reason. Only after someone he knows trashes him or his family personally. 

Paul London shot on Matt to get attention. When does anybody talk about London when Matt isn't involved? He talked about Edge and Lita when Lita cheated on him and probably in part because WWE was working the storyline long before he was resigned and told him to work-shoot. He didn't address Val Venis, even after Venis had been blasting him on twitter for weeks, until he saw Val's tweet about f*cking Matt's dead mother. And when it comes to CM Punk, CM Punk brought up Jeff's drug charges on tv after Jeff wasn't in the company and it advanced NO storyline, and they shot back, but they never took anything away from his talent.

Obviously, these things may be "unprofessional" and "unclassy," but if somebody talks about your mother, you don't have to be classy. If someone talks about your brother when he's being charged for something (whether he's guilty or not) and is defending himself, you don't have to be classy. Some people would call Punk calling Jeff a druggie for no storyline advancement a classless act. Some would call Edge and Lita going behind Matt's back a classless act. And some people would call Matt responding to those things normal. Everybody handles these things differently. I'm sure a lot of people criticizing him for that would have done the same thing if they were in his shoes or worse. I guess that means most of us aren't classy. He's not a politician, he's a normal guy. But Matt has never gone out of his way to talk about London, Venis, or Punk when they weren't saying anything first. He hasn't done a shoot criticizing Edge since 2005, as far as I know. My point when I say that he is classy is that he doesn't talk about people who didn't act first, and even then he always acknowledges their talent.

I just don't understand why people expected him to bash Edge when Edge hasn't said or done anything to him since 2005. That's all I'm saying. I'm not saying he doesn't "whine" or "attention whore."


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

OmegahertzV1 said:


> Well, "whining" on the internet is not what I mean when I talk about class. Everyone is entitled to not like that. He calls himself a "self-promoting bastard." If he wants to get attention, even if a lot of people won't like it, then it's working and it is what it is. But what I mean is that he doesn't go out of his way to trash people for no reason. Only after someone he knows trashes him or his family personally.
> 
> Paul London shot on Matt to get attention. When does anybody talk about London when Matt isn't involved? He talked about Edge and Lita when Lita cheated on him and probably in part because WWE was working the storyline long before he was resigned and told him to work-shoot. He didn't address Val Venis, even after Venis had been blasting him on twitter for weeks, until he saw Val's tweet about f*cking Matt's dead mother. And when it comes to CM Punk, CM Punk brought up Jeff's drug charges on tv after Jeff wasn't in the company and it advanced NO storyline, and they shot back, but they never took anything away from his talent.
> 
> ...


You should post more.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Agree with the majority here, top shit by Hardy. It was good of him to show a fair bit of respect to Edge, despite whether they buried the hatchet or not.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> _matthardybrand : Heard Adam is retiring because of physical issues that won't allow him to safely continue wrestling. He'll be missed, we've certainly had our fair share of issues.. Both good and bad. But I tip my hat to Edge who is one of the greatest I've ever been in the ring with.
> 
> Adam resides in NC now-sure I'll run into him down the road. Glad that him & I are in a good place. We came in as friends, & went out that way.
> _
> ...


...what hatchet? I seriously doubt they're still going at each other over the Lita incident.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Edit: Messed up, Laptop went crazy. M'bad.


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh noez my laptop is possesed


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Of course he said that. Look at where Edge was upon retiring and where Hardy is. Few people are willing to come off as a tremendous asshole which is what he would ha ve done


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't like Matt Hardy much, but much respect to him.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't bump old threads.


----------

